# HELP HELP: Fish have Cloudy Eyes AND!!!



## idle0095 (Jul 4, 2007)

I noticed two days ago my arowana had clody eyes and a white mess on the front of his head. so i treated my tank with fungus remover and ick gaurd 2. just in case. well now i wake up and look in my tank and all my fish have cloudy eyes but the arowana. what can i treat it with? i did put more fungus stuff in there. what do i need to do in detail if anyone knows? i have all catfish and one arowana. two plecos as well. it looks like there might be small little white dots on two of the fish but it might just be the fungus. but i did treat with ick guard 2. i need help.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Idle.

First of all, I suggest you should not mix two medicines at once. It can have adverse effects to the fish and the biological filtration. Second, what are your water parameters right now? Use API liquid test kit and determine your ammonia, nitrites and nitrates. Please post the exact figures. Third, do a major water change of 60-70% and use activated carbon to completely remove the medicines out of your tank. Do 30-40% water change on daily basis afterwards. Drastic for some people but this is my way of ensuring the water parameters are ideal for the fish. At this rate, I can assume your ammonia and nitrites are already present in your tank. Dilution via water changes is the only way to really prevent intoxication.

To explain further, cloudy eyes are a result of poor water quality. This is brought by the medicines you use damaging the biological filtration. Do not treat your fish unless you determine the exact cause. You need to plan the treatment course very well.

Please get a photo of the white mess.


----------



## idle0095 (Jul 4, 2007)

the white mess is on the thrid pic on the catfish. i was told to pick up Mardel Maracyn-Two and i did and treated the tank. i have a very bad case of Bacterial Infections. so i treated it. whats the next step you think?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

idle0095 said:


> the white mess is on the thrid pic on the catfish. i was told to pick up Mardel Maracyn-Two and i did and treated the tank. i have a very bad case of Bacterial Infections. so i treated it. whats the next step you think?


Frequent water changes are a must right now. It doesn't look like fungus to me at all which are characterized by their cotton-like appearance. Fungus is a secondary infection to untreated wounds.


----------



## idle0095 (Jul 4, 2007)

okay so what should i do for a water change? how much? my fish are really messed up. there antennas on the catfish are all broken and falling off. also if i do a water change will that take out the meds i just put in?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

idle0095 said:


> okay so what should i do for a water change? how much? my fish are really messed up. there antennas on the catfish are all broken and falling off. also if i do a water change will that take out the meds i just put in?


I'd do 60%. Use the activated carbon to remove the meds. Water changes will reduce the amount of medicine in the tank. Keep a watch on your water parameters and continue doing frequent water changes (once a day) until you clear out your ammonia and nitrites which I presume spike judging by the signs of deterioration in the health of your fish.


----------



## idle0095 (Jul 4, 2007)

now i was told by a fish friend that i have a bacaterial infection. now i just treated for that with very good meds. if i do a 60% change will i loose those meds? also i dont have activate carbon now and wont be able to get any until tomorrow. should i clean my filter as well. i have a fluval fx5.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

idle0095 said:


> now i was told by a fish friend that i have a bacaterial infection. now i just treated for that with very good meds. if i do a 60% change will i loose those meds? also i dont have activate carbon now and wont be able to get any until tomorrow. should i clean my filter as well. i have a fluval fx5.


Yes, the medicines will gradually be eliminated by the water changes. You don't have to clean the filter.


----------

